# Leather work needed



## jdrawdy (May 3, 2017)

Looking for someone to make a guitar strap or two for me in the Ocilla/Tifton area.  Dont want anything fancy but want a reasonable price.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 5, 2017)

Look up chiefs leatherworks on Facebook. He does awesome work.


----------



## blakefallin (May 20, 2017)

Leather by Tadpole on Facebook does really good work as well.  She has done a few guitar straps I believe.  She is in Rome but can ship it to you.


----------



## model88_308 (May 20, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> Look up chiefs leatherworks on Facebook. He does awesome work.



This ^^^ I had some stuff done by Chief Harper and it was GREAT!! Retired military and still supporting our great troops, he supported & attended a Wounded Warrior Hunt I sponsored in Johnson County Feb 2016


----------

